# Having Some Viewing Problems



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Not sure why, or how, but I am unable to scroll through down to the very bottom of the screen while a thread is open. Anyone have a clue?

Eric


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Not sure why, or how, but I am unable to scroll through down to the very bottom of the screen while a thread is open. Anyone have a clue?
> 
> Eric


 I am having the same Issue

Willie


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Does Doug or any of the moderating team know what is going on


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I am not seeing this problem at all, on either my PC or Mac.
How far down are you able to go?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

willie226 said:


> Does Doug or any of the moderating team know what is going on


Doug, 
I can go as far as Camping information


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I had the same problem at work, but at home it works fine?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Roger that. I am at home looking at Outbackers on my Plasma TV. Works fine here. At work...well....Maybe someones trying to tell me something! Did I mention how good Outbackers/pictures look on a 42" Plasma TV?









Eric


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

I'm OK here. Which skin are you using?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK here, too.

But still can't find my buddies list.







I've gone through and added them to my "Friends" but it's not the same (can't put extra information in there. At least, I can't figure out how.)

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll get with Invision tech support Monday morning on this stuff. It's kind of baffling, as some of these problems affect some users, and not others. This suggests an issue at the user end (i.e.: Browser, security settings, O/S or something). In any case, we will figure it all out and get everybody working right as quickly as we can.

Thanks for the patience everybody, and keep letting me know about the issues.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark,

As far as the friends goes, I think that is just another database that needs to be moved (along with the emoticons). We'll get to it as we can.
As far as the differences between the old and new versions, we will all have to figure that out together. The documentation I have is rather broad in scope, and lacks much in the way of detailed information.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Not sure why, or how, but I am unable to scroll through down to the very bottom of the screen while a thread is open. Anyone have a clue?


I have not been able to duplicate this problem either.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Not sure why, or how, but I am unable to scroll through down to the very bottom of the screen while a thread is open. Anyone have a clue?


I have not been able to duplicate this problem either.
[/quote]

It may have been temporary. I do not have the problem here at home, or on my Treo phone. I will check work again tomorrow and see what's what. Perhaps it was interim in nature. Or it could be something to do with the settings at work. We shall see!!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Not sure why, or how, but I am unable to scroll through down to the very bottom of the screen while a thread is open. Anyone have a clue?
> 
> Eric


 Issue is still present at work. Page 1 of the new posts does not scroll to the bottom. I will look at settings here and try to figure it out. Maybe it will help others if they are having the same issue.

Eric


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I am at work and the problem is back. I cant see past the 3rd post on here.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

<td class="row2" val

This shows up at the bottom of the page.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have looked at my settings and can't seem to find anything amiss. Looking at page 1, I am only able to go down as far as the beginning of Dougs first post. And then only PDX Doug appears.

It looks like I can't go any further than about 3 posts per thread on a page. Curious.

Sleecjr, i don't see the <td class="row2" val you speak of. But on the veiw new post page, the last post I can see has the following in the message title pane. " /badmood.gif[/IMG]


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You guys may want to check out the Site Changes thread. It looks like this is coming down to an issue with security settings on individual PC's.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I, too, can only see the first three posts on any topic/thread. And on the "Forums" page, I can only see the topics under "Travel Trailers and 5th Wheels" heading. I can see the "Camping" heading, but nothing below that. The scroll bar shows that I am at the bottom of the page, but I know better.

I do not think that it has anything to do with my security settings, because on Friday, I did not have these problems (on this PC). And over the weekend, I did not have these problems on my home PC or my home Laptop, either.

Hope you get these bugs straightened out soon - this site goes well with my first cup of coffee in the morning, and I'm beginning to experience withdrawl symptoms









Mike


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I was having the same problem until I adjusted my firewall. If you are running a firewall, then you will need to adjust it for this site. I am also using Mozilla Firefox instead of Internet Explorer.

Leon


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> You guys may want to check out the Site Changes thread. It looks like this is coming down to an issue with security settings on individual PC's.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Well, I can only see the top 3 post per page, so I can't really get any help from this link.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> I am at work and the problem is back. I cant see past the 3rd post on here.


No problems here.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I am at work and the problem is back. I cant see past the 3rd post on here.


No problems here.








[/quote]

At home it works fine, but at work it doesn't. The home page is different as well. At work the home page does not have any rally info. I only get the blocks from the left of the screen. They stretch and fill the whole screen. Of those block i only get the first 3 and some of the 4th. Thats it. It will not scroll down or over. Thats the same thing that happens on the post. This is also a new problem and happens on this form since the change. Dont know why?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> At home it works fine, but at work it doesn't. The home page is different as well. At work the home page does not have any rally info. I only get the blocks from the left of the screen. They stretch and fill the whole screen. Of those block i only get the first 3 and some of the 4th. Thats it. It will not scroll down or over. Thats the same thing that happens on the post. This is also a new problem and happens on this form since the change. Dont know why?


That is the same thing that I am seeing while on either of my home computers. If I turn off my ZoneAlarm security software, I am able to view it normally. So I have concluded, like Doug, that it has something to do with your own computer settings. However, I have adjusted everything that I can within the ZoneAlarm and still the only way that I can view Outbackers.com it to temporarily turn off my security software, which makes me very







to say the least.

EDIT: Maybe we should stop posting on this thread and continue to trouble shoot on this thread --> Here


----------

